# Wild rabbit help!



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

My cat brought in a wild rabbit earlier and it looked as if it couldn't run away when he dropped it so i got a spare cage with a shallow bowl of water and some soft hay to line the cage and put him in that and then into the saftey door area of my avairy as it wasn't in the sun there. I've done this once before and after a couple od hours the rabbit was fine.and i released it and it hopped on but this one is just lying their but is breathing and moves spots every so often and has toileted but he's not doing much else when i go near the cage so i think something must be wrong with him.

Should i call the SSPCA or is there anything else i can do?

He's still in the cage in the saftey door with hay and water and a towel over half of it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I know nothing about rabbits so I cant advise, but would you like me to move this into the rabbit section, or did you put it here deliberately Peter?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks TDM, i put it here as it normally gets more traffic but if you think it would be better in the rabbit section then you can move it


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I've taken an injured hedgehog to my local vet before. Because it was a wild one they treated it for free...wouldnt hurt you to ring some vets. Hope it recovers


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

My normal vet would be shut now and i don't know if they treat wild animals and i think all other vets will be shut by now too. I hope the little thing recovers aswell


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Aww poor thing, I hope it is OK


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

You could try local wildlife rescues...although be prepared for lectures on keeping your cats inside!!!

If there is no obvious signs of injury it might be in shock. Is it a baby?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know of any so will have to Google, will any be open at this time?

I'm prepares for the lectures but we had to keep the cat in after he got ill for so many weeks and he was going nuts, plus having 2 dogs always wanting in the garden and people in and out the cat would get out in seconds.

There is no obvious signs of injury just he was a bit wobbly when trying to get away and didn't look to great when my dad picked him up to put him in the field but decided to put him in the cage for a few hours. Yes he is only young


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

peter0 said:


> I don't know of any so will have to Google, will any be open at this time?
> 
> I'm prepares for the lectures but we had to keep the cat in after he got ill for so many weeks and he was going nuts, plus having 2 dogs always wanting in the garden and people in and out the cat would get out in seconds.
> 
> There is no obvious signs of injury just he was a bit wobbly when trying to get away and didn't look to great when my dad picked him up to put him in the field but decided to put him in the cage for a few hours. Yes he is only young


what about cat proofing your garden?

as for the bun its probably in shock, the avairy is probably noisy with the birds? i would pop him in a cool quiet dark place with food and water and see how he is in the morning, if theres no obvious injury hes probably in shock and seeing you keep coming to check on him will probably cause him a lot of stress too


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

For now a quiet, darkish place with water, hay and grass is the best you can offer. It is likely in shock, even if not injured.

It might have been poorly anyway, which is why your cat caught it.

See how he is in the morning. Release if you can. If not, do you have a wildlife rescue nearby, that you can ring for advice?


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't cat proof as it's rented house

The aviary is for my chipmunks so it's quiet all night and not much noise at all during the day ad they are only noise when in heat but none are or are due to go into one yet. It's covered with plenty of hay and a towel over half the cage so should be okay and i'll check in the morning.

I tried not to check to much cause i know they can get stressed but probably did check a little too much so will just leave alone for the night!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Peter

Its very kind of you to try and save this rabbit, your only hope is though to try and get him through this as i doubt very much that a vet would treat a wild rabbit as they are vermin.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I would try contacting your equivalent of the RSPCA as they mayl be able to offer assistance. Our daughter had a baby hedgehog and mum in their garden, after a few days mum went missing. We phoned the RSPCA and they took the little one to a hedgehog rescue/santuary.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

How is the baby bunny doing?
I hope is better today


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Unfortunately the little rabbit has passed away over night

RIP little one


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh no:crying:
You have done as much as you could it is shame he couldn't pull through
R.I.P litrów baby bunny


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh god that's so sad, R.I.P little thing


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You did what you could in the circumstances. 

RIP baby bun.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats a shame. At least you tried.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

aww they are very sensitive souls you did everything you could for the little one even vets can't treat shock


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor little thing  you did your best


----------

